# ACV for Itchy Pup



## tx_husker (Jul 16, 2017)

If excessive yeast is the culprit for an itchy puppy, how long would it take to see results from supplementing with Apple Cider Vinegar?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If the dogs diet is over-run with carbs.....you'll need to find a different food.

What brand name are you feeding?

*Raw Organic *Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-inflammatory, anti-fungal and anti-bacterial properties. You will know it is organic because you will see “The Mother” (which contains the medicinal properties) floating around in the bottle. It can be used internally (to aide in digestion) and externally (for itching). Make a 50/50 mix of the the Organic ACV with purified water (not city tap water) and after a bath with a mild organic or castile soap/shampoo, rub the Organic ACV mix down into the skin/coat, working in small areas, until the whole dog is covered including legs and belly. Always be careful of eyes (vinegar stings). Let dog drip dry, do not rinse off. You can put the mix in a spray bottle and spray on their coats and specific itchy spots (if skin is not opened) a few times per day till you see improvement. You can also use this mix to wipe out ears.

You can also add the Organic Apple Cider Vinegar to the food:
If the dog doesn’t seem to like it, mix the AVC first with a Tablespoon or two of low fat/low salt chicken broth, then drizzle over kibble.

• 25# - 50# = 1 teaspoon per day
• 50# -75# = 2 teaspoons per day
• 75# 100# = 1 Tablespoon per day.

Moms


----------



## tx_husker (Jul 16, 2017)

She is raw fed. 

I am not sure if it is a yeast problem or just dry air (RH in my house is 25-27%). Her itching started when she got worms when she was 6 months old, treated with panacur. Thats about the time it started getting colder and the heat started running. After that i started feedsentials, hemp oil and digestive enzyme with her raw food. It is sort of an all over itch and isnt horrible but I hate to see her uncomfortable like that.

I am also getting an additional humidifier to see if that helps too.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you feeding any chicken or chicken parts?

THAT is one of the biggest offender when it comes to sensitivities.

A Humidifier would be perfect !

Moms


----------



## tx_husker (Jul 16, 2017)

I do give her chicken. I figured if she was allergic to chicken it would be a lot worse? If i cut off chicken how long would it take before i see any difference? 

Luckily I harvested two deer this year as well as plenty of geese so that will be her new protein for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, cut out ALL chicken for at least 4-6 weeks to see if that may be the problem. Some dogs are mildly sensitive to it others....a lot!

All dogs are different, so it would be hard to say...how long it would be to see a difference. 
Several days maybe? A couple of weeks?

Try and give her some relief with the Organic ACV treatment.

Also, don't use any shampoos with grains in them.

IF you have a dog that is sensitive to grains, beware of other GLUTEN BASED ingredients, with names that we do not recognize, that could be in the Doggie Shampoo that you are using!
*WHEAT:* hydrolyzed wheat protein or triticum vulgare (wheat) or stearyldimoniumhydroxypropyl (hydrolyzed wheat protein) or hydroxypropyltrimonium (hydrolyzed wheat protein).
*OATMEAL:* or avena sativa
*BARLEY*: hordeum vulgare or maltodextrin (can also be from barley)
*RYE:* secale cereale
*Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein* can be derived from: Soy, Corn, or Wheat


Shampoo’s: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HNFJUDW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MZCI3BF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011ESJXRW/ref=sxr_pa_click_within_right_aps_sr_pg1_2?psc=1 

Bronner's Castile Unscented Baby Soap from a health food store (NOT GNC). Amazon also carries it: https://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/BABYMILD/OLBA16.html This body wash does not "suds" a lot, so don't use too much!


Moms


----------



## tx_husker (Jul 16, 2017)

I posted a little while back about my puppy being itchy. At that time she was being fed chicken (raw) at the proper proportions per prey model. I took her off chicken and began feeding her pork and I don’t believe I’ve made a dent in her itchiness! She itches all over from her ears to the tip of her tail. 

So now I’m switching beef only as well as trying out the “leaky gut protocol” from adored beast to see if I can get this under control. I’m kind of at a loss if this doesn’t work. 

Vet wants to put her on hydrolyzed kibble for elimination diet but I don’t really want to take her off raw. 

She was never itchy before she got worms, she was dewormed with panacur. That was back in October. About that time she developed dry skin on the tips of her ears (pictured) which hasn’t gotten better or worse. She also has dry, flakey skin, but her coat is still shiny and soft. 

I would appreciate any advice or suggestions if there is a better way to go about this!! 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Good you are addressing the gut! :thumbup:

I wouldn't put her on the hydrolyzed protein either! 

Did they do a scraping for mites on her ears?

Are you positive she doesn't have fleas? One bite of flea saliva in a dogs system can put them into a tail spin.


Dane Lady: "Panacur like wormers or antibiotics, strips the gut of _all good and bad bacteria_ as well, leaving the digestive track open to more digestive problems and health issues such as Leaky Gut, Toxic Gut and *systemic yeast infections*. That is why it is critical to use a good probiotic at the same time as treatment.* Double dose your probitoics when on medicine or antibiotics, and once a day after that as maintenance.* "

Do you have her on a HIGH quality probiotic?

Are you using any supplements that contain yeast or flaxseed?


Moms


----------



## tx_husker (Jul 16, 2017)

"Did they do a scraping for mites on her ears?" - No, but I asked about it because I was concerned about mange. Vet said if it was mites she would overcome it on her own. Would heartgard plus not kill mites? Is there anything natural to put on her ears to help if this is the case? If not I'll make a trip back to the vet to get scrape done.

"Are you positive she doesn't have fleas? One bite of flea saliva in a dogs system can put them into a tail spin." I brush her every few days and have never seen one, when she first got itchy my vet gave me a sample flea meds to kill any that might be on her. For future prevention I will be using cedarcide. But is there anything other than time that can fix the reaction from one flea bite? It would be about 5 months since she had the flea meds.

"Dane Lady: "Panacur like wormers or antibiotics, strips the gut of all good and bad bacteria as well, leaving the digestive track open to more digestive problems and health issues such as Leaky Gut, Toxic Gut and systemic yeast infections. That is why it is critical to use a good probiotic at the same time as treatment. Double dose your probitoics when on medicine or antibiotics, and once a day after that as maintenance. " - this is what i was thinking. She never had any loose stools but I finally put her on pre and pro biotics. 

The leaky gut protocol by adored beast includes the following:

Anti-Vaccinosis: homeopathic thuja, silicea.

Healthy Gut: ox bile substance (3.5 mg), papain 50 000 pu (5 mg), betaine hcl (10 mg), bromelain 2400 gdu (15 mg), pancreatin 8x (50 mg), larch arabinogalactan (800 mg), multi strain probiotic blend (30 billion cfu).

Gut Soothe: aloe vera 200:1 (5 mg), marshmallow root 4:1 (100 mg), l-glutamine (250 mg), n-acetyl glucosamine (300 mg), deglycyrrhizinated licorice (375 mg), larch arabinogalactan (500 mg), slippery elm bark (540 mg), multi strain probiotic blend (30 billion /milliards cfu).

Liver Tonic: mother tincture of chelidonium, traxacum officinate, berberis, cardus marianus, distilled water, alcohol.

Gut Seal: homeopathic arnica, calendula, collagen, thiosinaminum.

"Are you using any supplements that contain yeast or flaxseed?" - I was using Wholistic Canine Complete which i believe has flaxseed. I've stopped using this. I want to get her back on feed sentials when she stops itching and I can find it again.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

You can order Feed sentials directly from Carmspack. Just send her a pm. 

You mentioned ACV a while back, are you still using it as a topical spritz? My boy is also raw fed (I buy the meats myself) He is chicken sensitive. When he is having an itchy spell, I soak a wash cloth with the ACV/water solution and rub it on since he doesn't tolerate sprays.

This is a link to an ACV spray that includes green tea DIY Natural Anti-Itch Spray For Dogs I haven't tried it yet but plan to. It may give some relief while you get to the root of the issues.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would also do a shampoo with DEFENDEX just in case you have some hitch hiking parasite.

yes -- PM me


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear you have been having this trouble. How long has it been since you switched her from chicken to pork? Did you change any other aspects of the diet?

Heartgard plus would not be effective against demodectic mites, for those you would need something such as bravecto, nexgard, ivermectin, or other remedy if she did not overcome it on her own. The best way to figure out if they are present would be a skin scrape. If she does have demodectic mites possible allergies would not be so surprising since the mites only tend to cause issues in dogs with weakened or strained immune systems.

If you are suspicious of a food allergy they tend to result in a non seasonal pruritis with little to no change in itchiness during them. The most reliable method for diagnosing food allergies is a dietary elimination trial and ideally the new diet would not contain any ingredients that have been previously fed. It would not need to be a hydrolyzed diet, but that is usually the quickest way since dogs can be reactive to multiple proteins. A veterinary nutritionist would usually recommend to determine exactly which proteins she may be reactive to based on trial and error with single source protein diets which could take a while which many people aren’t up for. This is done to allow for better diet options and to ease transitions to new diets should another food allergy develop in the future. For a non hydrolyzed elimination diet, a protein and carb source would be best and would need to be fed for at least 3 months in order to give the immune system time to adjust and for the current histamine effects to dissipate. During the trial she should not get other treats, flavored toys, certain flavored medications, etc.. You would need to be quite strict with what she puts in her mouth since it could influence the response she has to her overall diet, If she did improve on the trial to be certain it was food related and not coincidental you would need to challenge her by reintroducing the previous diet and seeing the itchiness return. The most commonly identified protein allergens for food allergy in dogs are beef, chicken, eggs, dairy, corn, wheat, and soy.


----------

